# Hobbits and Dwarves



## LOTRF (Dec 20, 2001)

Ok I was talking to this guy about Hobbits and Dwarves and he said they were pretty much the same. I dissagree but what do you guys think????? Thanx


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 21, 2001)

The only similarity I can see, on any level, between the two races, is that they're shorter than Men.


----------



## Telchar (Dec 21, 2001)

Dwarves and Hobbits the same.. The hobbits are presumed to be related to men, but i'm not sure in what way. Dwarves are said to have been created by Aule and is, so far, not counted among the children of Iluvatar..


----------



## Melian (Dec 22, 2001)

Of course they are not the same.I can think of many differences:
1)dwarves were created long ago(much longer than hobbits) by Aule
2)all dwarves have beards(including females,which was the first thing I learnt when I came to this forum)
3)dwarves and hobbits aren't the same height,nor the same structure
4)dwarves live about 1-2 hundred years longer
5)did you ever hear that dwarves live under mountains,while hobbits prefer round holes,which are not that deep
6)and what about the Dwarvish crafts ?


----------



## Ironfoundersson (Dec 22, 2001)

They're both short.......that's about it.

Dwarves: Hard, untrustworthy, loud, ferocious
Hobbits: Kind, Trusting, Quiet, Timid


----------



## Walter (Dec 22, 2001)

As we have learned in the movie Hobbits may be tossed whereas according to Gimli: "Nobody tosses a Dwarf!"

Evidently, the guy You're referring to has not read any of the books, but chances are he has seen the film, so this could be the answer he might understand...


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 8, 2013)

Hobbit and Dwarf similarities: Dwarves and hobbits both retain the culture of their ancestors, passing it down to their children. Hobbits and dwarves are both little concerned about the outside world, except when it touches them ( there are exceptions ). Dwarf and Hobbit differences: Hobbits mainly make foodstuffs, beer and ale, and tobacco. Dwarves make armor, jewelry, weapons, and buildings of stone. Dwarves are more "urban", hobbits are more "rural". Hobbits care mainly for the present, while the dwarves preserve with devotion the past. Dwarves are warlike, while fighting is a hobbit's last resort. That's all I can think of from my head.


----------

